# [Q] Latest Official release of MIUI?



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

I just bought boot manager so I thought I'd try MIUI again. Haven't ran it since framework stopped support, so can anyone point me in the right direction for the latest official release? Or I heard Ace's builds are stable. What bugs are left in the miui ports now?

Thanks!


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

go to the developer section and find ace's miui thread. the latest usable is .23. .7 is scheduled to come out soon. the problems i believe are unsticky settings, BT, partly broken GSM, and wakelock. there might be more idk


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Wakelock should be fixed with defy, if anything the battery is still miles better with it. Gsm calls work, data if you **** with it enough and lastly bt isn't working quite yet. Some sticky settings still exist. We are skipping .7 since I had to many issue with that and using todays release


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

"kevdliu said:


> go to the developer section and find ace's miui thread. the latest usable is .23. .7 is scheduled to come out soon. the problems i believe are unsticky settings, BT, partly broken GSM, and wakelock. there might be more idk


I have a regular D2, does that change anything?


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

tb110895 said:


> I have a regular D2, does that change anything?


well i dont know who is the dev for d2 miui. go the the dev section of d2 and see if you can find anything. or you can just go to miui.us, download the d2 version, and flash it. be prepared to sbf because it might get stuck at M. I dont think you can use the d2g version on d2


----------



## srimay (Oct 11, 2011)

"kevdliu said:


> well i dont know who is the dev for d2 miui. go the the dev section of d2 and see if you can find anything. or you can just go to miui.us, download the d2 version, and flash it. be prepared to sbf because it might get stuck at M. I dont think you can use the d2g version on d2


You can't. I found out the hard way a few days ago.

Stiff spliff announced a repaired update of the latest roms earlier today so hopefully the devs will have something new for us shortly.


----------

